# Open Test And Tune And Warm Up Race On The Big Oval Saturday



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

We are going to have another test and tune session this saturday the the 21st. I think we will open the doors at 2pm and have open practice and test and tune on the Oval until about 5 or 6pm then have some moch races in all 3 classes. Also will have the road course max track open for practice to. Chance to get your car ready for the BLACK FRIDAY MOE THUNDER SHOOT OUT, and practice for the swmsra race the 27th..... anyone and everyone is welcome to come out and practice and race .... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND JOIN IN THE FUN.... Not required but if you can kinda let me know if your thinkn about coming kinda wanna get idea of how many to expect thanks everyone :nos: :race:

address is 340 Hyder circle drive
Plainwell MI. 49080
269-744-7379


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got confirmation from Gary Beedle of scale auto/BSRT that they are on board for this event as a sponsor and are sending door prizes for this race. Want to thank Walt Dick for his participation to make this happen. Walt went out of his way to make this happen and we appreciate his help as always. TY GARY, SCALE AUTO/BSRT FOR YOUR SUPPORT OF THIS RACE.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Talked to Supertires and they are also on board for this race with donation of door prizes. Thank you very much Supertires for your help in supporting this race


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

dont forget


----------

